# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الصدى (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاثنين 30 ديسمبر 2013

## ابو البنات

*مراقب مباراة الأزرق والترجي أكد اعتداء البرير على الحيمودي

تواصل الصدى نشر تفاصيل وأسرار حيثيات قرار محكمة التحكيم الرياضية في لوزان والخاص بقضية اللكمة الشهيرة وكذلك افادات الشهود وكانت نشرت في عدد الأمس افادات البرير ومحمد المامون بالاضافة إلى أسماء هيئة المحكمة ومحامي البرير ومحامي الاتحاد الأفريقي وتنشر في الصفحة الخامسة افادات مراقب المباراة والمساعد الأول 
والحكم الحيمودي وكان الأخير تعرض إلى الضرب بين شوطي مباراة الهلال والترجي التونسي في دور الأربعة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا عام 2011 وذكر مراقب المباراة أن البرير لكم الحكم بقوة في وجهه وهرب وأفاد أن الحيمودي دخل في غيبوبة لمدة دقيقتين وأشار إلى أنه لم يكن يعرف رئيس الهلال قبل المباراة والتقاه خلال المراسم والمصافحة وأبان أن سلوك الجمهور كان جيداً رغم قذف البعض الملعب بالحجارة أما المساعد الأول فقال إنه كان يسير بالقُرب من الحكم عندما وقع الاعتداء وقطع بأن من اعتدى على الحيمودي رئيس الهلال لافتاً إلى أن الاعتداء تم بسرعة كبيرة وقال الحيمودي في شهادته إن المعتدي لكمه خارج مدخل النفق المؤدي إلى غرفة الحكام وفقد الوعي وعندما استفاق تم اخباره بأن من اعتدى عليه رئيس الهلال وذكر أن المراقب والمساعدين كانا قريبين منه وأبان الحكم أنه كان في حاجة إلى عشر دقائق ليتخلص من آثار الاعتداء وأفاد بأنه لم يتعرف على المعتدي واعتمد على المراقب والمساعدين وقال إنهما أفاداه بأن من اعتدى عليه رئيس الهلال.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قنوات تركية.. أمريكية.. ألمانية.. قطرية وسودانية تتسابق على نقل اللقاء التاريخي
بدأت شركة بافاريا المنظمة لمباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ تسويق اللقاء تلفزيونياً ويُقام اللقاء بالدوحة التاسع من الشهر المقبل وذكر المدير العام للشركة أنهم تلقوا العديد من العروض لافتاً إلى أن
هناك قنوات ألمانية وتركية وقطرية وأمريكية طلبت نقل اللقاء فيما قدمت قناتا النيلين والشروق عرضاً لنقل الحدث بالاضافة إلى سبورت الألمانية التي حصلت على الموافقة النهائية لشركة بافاريا لنقل المباراة كما حصلت ايضاً قناة الدوري والكأس على حق النقل.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الصحافة القطرية تتحدث عن اقامة الأندية الكبيرة على مستوى العالم معسكرات بالدوحة وتشير إلى لقاء الزعيم وبايرن ميونخ
اهتمت الصحف القطرية بمباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الألماني الودية بالدوحة التاسع من الشهر المقبل وأشارت إلى الأندية الكبيرة التي تقيم معسكرات بالدوحة خلال شهر يناير ولفتت إلى أن
بايرن ميونخ الألماني وبطل النمسا وبطل روسيا سيحضرون إلى الدوحة لاقامة معسكرات هناك بالاضافة إلى شالكة الألماني وايضاً ريال مدريد وباريس سان جيرمان ووجد المريخ نفسه مع هذه الأسماء الكبيرة التي تقيم معسكرات بالدوحة وأكدت الصحف أن المباراة ستقام على ملعب نادي السد.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خبر العام وكل الأعوام

* خبر العام: المريخ يرفض عرضاً بقيمة 800 مليون جنيه (بالقديم) لتسويق مقاعد المقصورة الماسية.
* هذا الخبر يعتبر الأهم والأفضل للمريخ على الإطلاق.
* تكمن أهميته في أنه يبرز قيمة العمل الضخم والمبادرة الفريدة التي قام بها عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حمد السيد مضوي رئيس قطاع الجماهير في المجلس، عندما بادر بالعمل على تجهيز المقصورة الرئيسية للرد كاسل بمبادرة شجاعة، استهدف بها تحسين مداخيل النادي، واستثمار مقصورته الرئيسية لضخ مبالغ مقدرة في خزينة النادي خلال الموسم الجديد.
* اجتمع مجلس المريخ، وأجاز ما فعله حمد الذهبي، بل وزاد على ذلك أن أطلق يده على كامل الإستاد، ليستثمره كيفما شاء، ويسوق مقاعده بالطريقة التي يراها مناسبة.
* تابعت هذا الملف منذ أن كان فكرة، وشددت على يد الأخ حمد لأنه حقق لنا حلماً قديماً، ظللنا نكتب عنه قرابة العقدين، مطالبين مجالس المريخ المختلفة بفتح الكنز الأبقى، واستثمار الرصيد الأكبر للنادي واستغلال جماهيريته الضخمة، وتفعيل دور ملايين المنتمين للزعيم في كل أرجاء سودان المريخ.
* كلفة العمل ليست كبيرة.
* فتح حمد مخازن الإستاد، واستخرج منها مائتي مقعد بحالة جيدة، احتاجت منه إلى صيانة بسيطة، وسيتم تركيبها في المقصورة بعد الفراغ من تجهيزها.
* سينال أصحاب البطاقة الماسية ميزة الدخول إلى أفضل موقع في الإستاد عبر بوابة خاصة، توفر لهم مواقف مؤمنة لسياراتهم، وسيصعدون  إلى المقصورة بسلم خاص، وسيجلس كل واحد فيهم في مقعدٍ مخصص له حتى نهاية الموسم، وسيتمتع بخدمة فندقية (خمسة نجوم) أثناء المباراة وبين الشوطين.
* تم تخصيص مصلى وصالة لكبار الزوار ومنافع صحية راقية وضيافة متميزة، علاوةً على شاشات عرض ضخمة موزعة في كل أرجاء المقصورة الماسية، التي ستوفر لأصحابها أجواءً مريحة وممتعة لمتابعة كل مباريات الزعيم في الموسم الجديد.
* يتوقع حمد  أن تدر المقصورة الماسية مبلغ ملياري جنيه على المريخ، لذلك رفض العرض الذي قدمته إحدى الشر كات لشراء المقاعد بمبلغ 800 مليون جنيه.
* إذا علمنا أن دخل المريخ في الموسم السابق بلغ 650 مليون جنيه سنعرف قيمة المشروع الجديد!
* مائتا مقعد فقط، وفرت للنادي مبلغاً يفوق مع حصل عليه النادي في موسم كامل (بزيادة 150 مليون جنيه)، ومع ذلك رفض حمد الذهبي العرض، وتمسك بتسويق المقصورة عن طريق المجلس.
* المقصورة التي وفرت للمريخ 800 مليون جنيه ورفضها حمد لم تكن تدر على النادي أي مليم في ما سبق، لأن مرتاديها كانوا يدخلون إليها بالمجان!!
* بعد الفراغ من تجهيزها سيبدأ العمل في تجهيز المقصورتين الجانبيتين، وعدد مقاعدهما 1500، وسيتم تسويقها بمبالغ مقدرة.
* بعدها سيتحول العمل إلى مقاعد طابق شاخور، وستكون البداية بتجهيز موقع متميز فيه، وفصله عن بقية المواقع الأخرى بسياج عالٍ، وتخصيص مدخل خاص وخدمة متميزة للحاصلين على البطاقات الذهبية لطابق شاخور، كي يدخلوا إلى مواقعهم بلا عناء.
* مشروع طموح وناجح بحول الله، سيدر على المريخ مبالغ طائلة، تقيه شرور الاعتماد على الأفراد.
* حيوا معي حمد الذهبي.
* هذا الفتى يستحق التكريم.

خلاف وهمي
* ظللنا نطالع أخباراً وتعليقات عديدة في بعض الصحف ووسائل الإعلام تتحدث عن وجود خلافات وصراعات في مجلس المريخ، وتنازع أعضاء المجلس على الصلاحيات وخلافه.
* متابعتي اللصيقة لما يدور في الساحة المريخية تؤكد لي عدم وجود خلاف، وتشير إلى أن المجلس يعمل بتناغم وانسجام.
* لمست من كل الأعضاء حرصاً على الاستقرار، وترفعاً عن الصغائر، واجتهاداً لتجويد العمل.
* راهنوا على حدوث خلاف بين عبد الصمد ومتوكل، وجاء الرد من الأخير، مؤكداً أنه لا يرى في رفيقه إلا كل خير.
* تحدثوا عن نزاع بين عبد الصمد وصديق علي صالح، فتحدث صديق، وقال إنه يعتبر عبد الصمد قيمة مضافة في مجتمع المريخ، وأطنب في مدح جهده الكبير، وتحدث عن سخائه الشديد مع الزعيم.
* اجتمع المجلس يوم أمس الأول بغياب رئيسه جمال الوالي، وانتهى الاجتماع في وقتٍ قياسي، ولم يشهد أي تنازع أو خلاف.
* متى يكف المشاءون بالنميمة عن السعي إلى تكدير صفو الكوكب الأحمر؟
آخر الحقائق
* الهلال لم يسترد شعاره.
* حتى هذه العبارة غير دقيقة، فالهلال لم يمتلك الشعار سابقاً كي يسترده لاحقاً.
* الشعار مملوك للأستاذ عصمت الذي سجله في الملكية الفكرية والمسجل التجاري، وكسب نزاعه مع مجلس الهلال السابق ونال حكماً باتاً من المحكمة العليا يقضي بملكيته للشعار.
* أي محاولة للالتفاف على القانون بتصميم شعار جديد يشبه الشعار المملوك لعصمت لن تبلغ مرادها.
* ليس أمام الأهلة إلا مفاوضة صاحب الشعار كي يرضى ببيعه لهم.
* على العكس من الهلال.. شعار المريخ في الحفظ والصون.
* مسجل باسم النادي في المسجل التجاري والملكية الفكرية كعلامة تجارية.
* لا توجد أي جهة تستطيع أن تنازع الزعيم على ملكية الشعار.
* والهلال لا شعار له!
* خطفت لجنة التعبئة المريخية الأنظار وهي تبادر بتكريم نائب رئيس المريخ عبد الصمد والكابتنين هيثم مصطفى وأحمد الباشا.
* رفاق جلال عبد الماجد استحقوا الإشادة والتهنئة.
* لم يكن للصدى إلا أجر الحضور والتوثيق.
* تحمل شباب التعبئة بقيادة جلال كامل كلفة الحفل الأنيق.
* نشكر حمد الذهبي على تكرمه بالحضور.
* إبراهومة السادس كان ضيف شرف الحفل.
* تحدثت معه وطالبته أن يحافظ على مجد السلسلة الذهبية التي حملت الاسم الجميل.
* القنوات الألمانية تتسابق على بث لقاء الزعيم البافاري والزعيم الألماني!
* فرق يا إبراهيم!
* بالأمس نشرت الصدى الحلقة الأولى من مسلسل قضية البرير الشهيرة في لوزان!!
* من هو ضابط الشرطة حسين الذي شهد للبرير؟
* هل استأن قيادة الشرطة؟ وهل أخطرها بالإفادة التي أدلى بها في القضية؟
* وهل هو مخول للحديث باسم الشرطة السودانية؟
* ماذا ورد في الشهادة التي قدمتها مستشفى رويال كير؟
* هل صحيح أن البرير وصل إلى المستشفى في تمام الساعة التاسعة وثلاث دقائق مثلما زعم الطبيب الذي مثل المستشفى في القضية؟
* اليوم تواصل الصدى نشر الحلقة الثانية من المسلسل المثير.
* نجدد الشكر للزميل الصديق الواثق بالله على جهده المتميز وترجمته الدقيقة لملف القضية.
* قنوات تركية.. أمريكية.. ألمانية.. قطرية وسودانية تتسابق على نقل اللقاء التاريخي بين الزعيم والبايرن.
* التحية والتهاني للزميل الصديق طلال مدثر بمناسبة فوز برنامج المحطة الوسطى بجائزة (أفضل برامج التوك شو) في العام الحالي.
* طلال المبدع يستاهل.
* مسلسل قضية اللكمة الشهيرة حديث الناس.
* آخر خبر: الزعيم والبافاري.. متعة لقاء الكبار.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ميونيخات ومنوعات


* أقوى فريق أوروبي واجه الأندية السودانية كان هو فريق الهونفيد المجري الذي كان في أوج مجده عندما زار السودان أبان عقد الخمسينيات بقيادة أفضل مهاجم في العالم (بوشكاش).. الذي ارتبط اسمه بالهتاف الشهير (التسعة كتيرة خلاص يا بوشكاش)!
* زار الهونفيد المجري السودان ولعب أمام الهلال وفاز عليه 9/1 ولعب أمام منتخب مدني وفاز عليه 10/1 ولعب أمام الأهلي الخرطوم وفاز عليه 7/3 ولعب أمام المريخ وفاز عليه 5/2
* وفي تصريحات للنجم العالمي بوشكاش عقب لقاء المريخ قال إن المريخ هو أفضل فريق واجههم في السودان وأشاد بخط دفاع المريخ بل كتب شهادة إشادة بمدافعي المريخ وأنهم
يمكن أن يلعبوا على المستوى العالمي.
* في العقود القديمة كانت هناك زيارات كثيرة من الأندية الأوروبية للسودان خاصة في فصل الشتاء عندما يتوقف النشاط في أوروبا، والعديد من الأندية الشهيرة لعبت في السودان وحققت انتصارات كبيرة، ولكن كان الهونفيد هو الأقوى من بين كل الفرق التي زارت السودان لأنه كان في عز مجده بل أقوى فريق في العالم..
* واليوم يعيد التاريخ نفسه بمواجهة بايرن ميونيخ أقوى فريق في العالم للمريخ السوداني ولكن خارج السودان..
* هل سيعيد التاريخ نفسه ويشهد وقفة قوية ومشرفة للمريخ أمام بطل العالم مثل وقفة المريخ أمام رفاق بوشكاش في الخمسينيات رغم الخسارة 2/5 أم سيتلقى المريخ هزيمة ساحقة ومذلة مثل التي تلقاها الهلال ومنتخب مدني أمام الهونفيد المجري وبلغت جملتها 19 هدفاً.
* لا سبيل أمام المدرب كروجر سوي اللعب أمام بايرن ميونيخ بتكتيك دفاعي، أي بأسلوب التقفيل ودفاع المنطقة مع فرض رقابة لصيقة وصارمة تجاه نجوم البايرن المعروفين خاصة الجناحين.. مع الإعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة بغية الوصول إلى شباك نوير..
* تنفيذ الهجمات المرتدة يحتاج إلى لياقة بدنية عالية جداً مع السرعة والتركيز، وعدم التسرع بالتهديف من أوضاع غير مريحة، بل يفضل في الهجمة المرتدة التمرير للمتابعين للهجمة المرتدة ومنطلقين في منطقة الظل دون رقابة..
* على إبراهومة تكثيف جرعات اللياقة في التدريبات الجارية حالياً.. ونتمنى أن تكون دائرة الكرة قد أخطرت جميع اللاعبين المحترفين المتواجدين خارج البلاد بالحرص على إجراء تدريبات اللياقة البدنية في بلادهم قبل الوصول إلى الخرطوم..
* لا زال الكثيرون من (الشعاراب) غير مصدقين مواجهة بايرن ميونيخ للمريخ، ولا زال أخونا يسن يؤكد عدم قيام هذه المباراة وأنها كذبة صدقها إعلام المريخ!!
* وهناك عشاق الكرة العالمية من السودانيين الذين يكرهون الكرة المحلية ويعتبرونها متخلفة ولا يتابعونها إطلاقاً.. لا ندري كيف سيكون حال هؤلاء عندما يشاهدون ربيري وروبن وتياجو الكانترا وشفانشتايجر يجرون تدريبات الإحماء من جهة وفي الجهة الأخرى من الملعب هيثم مصطفى ورمضان عجب وعلاء الدين يوسف والباشا وتراوري يجرون تدريبات الإحماء؟!
* صحيفة زرقاء تتابع موقع البايرن في النت هذه الأيام، فرحت فرحاً شديداً عندما طالعت برنامج فريق بايرن ميونيخ للمرحلة القادمة ووجدت يوم 9 يناير مباراة إعدادية دون تحديد اسم الفريق الذي سيواجه البايرن.. بينما وجدت في البرنامج مباراة لفريق بايرن ميونيخ يوم 13 يناير في الكويت..
* الصحيفة من شدة فرحتها نشرت صورة من موقع البايرن على صدر صفحتها الأولى لتؤكد إن البايرن حدد مواجهته مع الكويت، ولم يحدد مواجهة المريخ بالاسم!!
* هل يدري هؤلاء الفرحانون إن البايرن ربما يكون خائفاً على أعصابهم وقلوبهم.. إذا أنزل اسم المريخ في موقعه الرسمي؟!
* أحسن تكون مواجهة المريخ والبايرن معلقة وغير مؤكدة حتى يعيش أخونا يسن على أمل أن تكون المباراة (كذبة) وإلى حين أن يظهر له (النمر) حقيقة يوم التاسع من يناير!!
* النمر.. النمر.. النمر.. هجم النمر.. هجم النمر.. أكلني النمر وأكل الغنم!!
* أنصار المريخ يتساءلون عن القنوات الفضائية التي ستنقل مواجهة بطل السودان وبطل أبطال العالم..
* الأرجح أن تنقل المباراة القنوات القطرية الرياضية مثل الدوري والكاس بجانب قنوات ألمانية، ولكن لم يتضح أي شيء حتى الآن عن القنوات السودانية التي ستبث المباراة، لكن سيكون الحق للمريخ تسويق بث المباراة داخلياً..
* ناس إبراهيم عوض ومحمد عبدالماجد والرشيد علي صور يقيفوا بعيد فلا يحق لهم حشر أنوفهم في مباراة الألفية بين المريخ وميونيخ!
* خليكم مع عصمت في معركة الشعار.. وبعد ما تعملوا ليكم شعار بعد داك تعالوا أطلبوا اللعب مع الأبطال!
* فريق ما عندو شعار عايز يلعب مع أبطال العالم؟" انتو فاكرنها كورة حواري؟!
* نحن حظنا نلعب مع بطل أبطال العالم.. وانتو حظكم تلاقوا الملعب المالي في البطولة الأفريقية ومعاكم لاعبين اثنين من فريق الملعب.. كوليبالي وسيدبيه!!
* الأزرق يستنجد بكوليبالي وسيدبيه لكشف أوراق الملعب.. خليكم في الأمور دي واقيفوا بعيدين من لقاء المريخ وميونيخ والتاريخ!!
* خبير تدريب الحراس هشام السليني أكد إن أزمة حراسة المرمى في السودان سببها عدم صناعة حراس المرمى عبر مدارس تدريب الحراس منذ الصغر.. وأكد إن بعض حراس أندية الدوري الممتاز يقعون في أخطاء بدائية لعدم التدريب منذ الصغر..
* هل تعلمون إن خروج حارس المرمى من مرماه لمواجهة المهاجم المنفرد يتم بحسابات دقيقة يتم تدريسها نظرياً وعملياً، وليس خروجاً والسلام ليجد الحارس إن الكرة استقرت في مرماه من فوقه..
* المسافة بين الكرة وحارس المرمى والمسافة بين المهاجم المنفرد والكرة لها حسابات.. سرعة الحارس في الخروج والإنقضاض.. والتركيز على الكرة وليس أقدام المهاجم.. واحتمالات المراوغة (براعة المهاجم).. كلها لها حسابات..
* رتب السليني أفضلية حراس المرمى حالياً بتقديم المعز ثم أكرم ثم أبوعشرين حارس النسور ثم حارس المريخ الإحتياطي محمد إبراهيم..
* ويلاحظ عدم ظهور اسمي الدعيع وزغبير مما يعني إن الحارس محمد إبراهيم أفضل منهما حسب الرؤية الفنية للسليني.. فعلى المريخ أن يهتم بالحارس محمد إبراهيم (مولانا) ويمنحه الكثير من الفرص حتى ينطلق ويقف على القمة ويصل إلى مستوى (نوير)..
* الإعلام الأزرق كتب إن ناس المريخ (مخلوعين) وما مصدقين بسبب مواجهة البايرن.. ونقول لهم ناس المريخ (مخلوعين ومبسوطين) لكن انتو (مفجوعين)!!
* ولا شيئ سوي المريخ وميونيخ والتاريخ.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بركة يا عبد الصمد.. عجبني للمارقوت..!! 

* يبدو أن شهر العسل بين عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ وإعلام المريخ في طريقه إلى زوال بعد أن أعلن نائب الرئيس قفل "البلف" الأحمر، وهو الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة المتضررين فطفقوا يخصفون من ورق الأعمدة على الرجل ليسحب تصريحه، ولعلنا قرأنا عشرات الخطب في اليومين الماضيين تذكر مجلس "البلف" بما قدمه الإعلام من تضحيات وخدمات وحدثوه عن الجويات وسيكافا ومانديلا والمقصورة الطائرة واستضافة لقاء مصر والجزائر ولقاء البايرن المرتقب، ومفاوضات تراوري لإثبات وجهة نظرهم الخاصة بعدم إغلاق البلف..!!
*
المقربون من النادي الأحمر والذين يسهرون الليالي متابعة يدركون أن عبد الصمد "زول شغل" وأنه من أنشط القيادات التي دخلت بوابة المريخ وهذا بشهادة الكثيرين ممن يتابعون المريخ عن قرب، لا أولئك الذين يكتبون من منازلهم وينتظرون "البلف"  يفتح ويقفل، ولعل التأثير الذي خلقه عبد الصمد خلال فترة وجيزة من توليه منصبه جعل منه رقماً يصعب التخلي عنه أو التنازل لذلك لم يجد صعوبة في الإدلاء بتصريح "البلف" مشيراً في "شمارات والي الخرطوم" إلى الكورال الأحمر بأن "يشرب من البحر لمن يروى" لكن لا مجال لفتح البلف من جديد..!!
* تعود إعلام المريخ أن يهاجم الناجحين في مجلسه لذلك ظلت الوصافة صفة دائمة لهم ولعل عبد الصمد الآن أصبح من المغضوب عليهم في القيادة الحمراء ولكنه يحتمي بالوالي الذي لا تكسر له كلمة ولا رأي حتى وإن كان على خطأ، ولعل تجارب "التشفير" في الأقلام الحمراء كثيرة ممن رفضوا أن ينقادوا بغريزة القطيع وعارضوا بعض السياسات المختلة لمجلس الوالي فوجدوا أنفسهم "خارج التغطية" وعند كل اتصال يأتيهم الرد "الوالي": هذا البلف لا يمكن فتحه ليك انت بالذات..!!
* يفرط الأحمر في موسمه الجديد إن سمح لهذا الخلاف الكبير بين نائب الرئيس القوي عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وبعض إعلاميي الأحمر بالانتشار والملاسنات التي لا تنتهي، فقد تعودنا كثيراً في البيت الأحمر على اتباع سياسة "العجوزة والمارقوت" حين أزعج المارقوت المرأة جدا وفشلت كل محاولاتها للتخلص منهً، وكان أن نشب حريق في منزل العجوزة والتهمه كلياً، وتأتي العجوزة وترى النيران تلتهم بيتها وتبتسم  ابتسامتها الشامتة تلك وتقول : عجبني للمارقوت..!!
* ونخشى أن تفعل نار الخلافات ما فعلته النار بمنزل السيدة العجوزة تلك ثم يأتي إعلام المريخ مبتسماً "بلا معنى" كعادته ويقول: بركة يا عبد الصمد..!!
* ينبغي أن لا ينسى إعلام المريخ في غمرة احتفالاته المؤقتة بلقاء البايرن الذي سيلغى قبل 48 ساعة من موعده وبالتحديد في تمام الثانية من ظهر السابع من يناير المقبل، إنه سيأتي من هناك مجرجراً أذيال الخيبة لإلغاء المباراة الحدث في تاريخ الأحمر ولا نستبعد أبداً أن يحمل إعلام المريخ المسئولية لعبد الصمد، ثم يهاجم اللاعبين الجدد، ويركز هجومه على الباشا وبلة جابر.!!
* كل هذا والمريخ تنتظره مباراة مصيرية في تمهيدي الأبطال أمام اليوغندي، ولعل المريخ يستهون المباراة الآن ويفكر في أدوار الكبار وهو لم يتخطى بعد هذه "العتبة الصغيرة" التي سيعرقله فيها إعلامه ويخرج كعادته من "عصراً" بدري.. ليريح عبد الصمد .. ويستريح الإعلام..!!
* سنتابع في الأيام المقبلة مسرحية طويلة وممتعة اسمها البلف بطولة عبد الصمد وإعلام المريخ، وسنقرأ كثيراً عن إخفاقات الرجل وعدم نجاحه وتعاليه على الإعلام، حيث سيضع كل متضرر من قفل البلف بصمته على صورة عبد الصمد، ولن تكون مثل بصمة علاء الدين "الزمان" حتى يمل عبد الصمد من الانتقادات ويغادر..!!
* ومن سوء حظ عبد الصمد أن إعلام المريخ لديه قدرة فائقة على "لواكة" الكلام، ولا أدل على ذلك سوى أنه ما زال "يفلقنا" بكأسات "من نحن شفع"، فلا المريخ زادها ولا هم سكتوا بالرغم من أن فريقهم يخوض التمهيدي مع الصغار في حين يلعب صاحب الصفر مع الكبار..!!
* الصفر أحيانا أفضل من تلاتة كاسات..!!
* والدليل "آلولو"..!!  

اللون الأزرق
* سعد الأهلة بعودة مدير الكرة الناجح المهندس عاطف النور..!!
* الاختيار النوعي في الهلال يمازج ما بين الإدارة عامة وإدارات الكرة باختيار عناصر مزجت الخبرتين معاً أمثال الكابتن السادة والمهندس عاطف النور..!!
* عشاق الهلال موعودون بموسم أفضل في ظل الاستقرار والالتفاف الكبير الذي صاحب مجلس السلاطين..!!
* سيحصد الأزرق ثمار الالتفاف وعودة العشاق إلى المدرجات انتصارات مدوية..!!
* نهنيء من كل قلوبنا أولتراس الهلال بإطفاء الشمعة السادسة وإيقاد السابعة..!!
* ظل ملوك النار خير معين وخير سند للفرقة الزرقاء.. يساندون عشقهم دون من أو أذى أو انتظار لأحد لأن ما جمعهم هو حب الأزرق لا سواه..!!
* نحن الهلال.. نحن الأدب.. نحن الأفارقة العرب نحن الشرارة واللهب..!!
* ألف مبروك أولتراس الهلال وعقبال الاحتفاليه المليار بالعشق الأزرق..!!
* الهلال حسم ملفات مهمة وتنتظره مسألة تحديد وجهة المعسكر..!!
* أبرز الخيارات المطروحة الآن على طاولة المجلس هي الدوحة بعد الدعوة الموجهة من هناك..!!
* أعتقد أن وجود القمة في مكان واحد يمكن أن يؤثر بشكل أو آخر على الأجواء العامة للمعسكر في الفريقين لذلك من الأفضل أن يتجه الهلال إلى خيارات أخرى مثل القاهرة أو أديس أو نيروبي، وإن كان الأولى والثانية أوفر أمناً وأضمن..!!
* على العموم سننتظر قرار السلاطين بخصوص المعسكر..!!
* أقم صلاتك تستقيم حياتك..!!
* صلي قبل أن يصلى عليك..!!
* ولا شيء سوى اللون الأزرق..!!

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جدية الهلال ووهم المريخ
تسير الامور في نادي الهلال على افضل ما يكون، وذلك بفضل جدية مجلس ادارته المعين وتعامله مع الازمات والديون الكارثية بواقعية وحكمة وعقل.
نجح مجلس الامراء في حل اغلب المشاكل العالقة في وقت وجيز، وتمكن من توفير مبالغ مالية كبيرة، ساهمت في انهاء العديد من القضايا المرفوعة ضد النادي في الفيفا وغيرها.
استرد
المجلس شعار النادي الضائع بمجهود جبار، واعاد تسجيل نجوم الفريق الكبار ،وضم لاعبين اجانب متميزين، فضلا عن فوزه بصفقة هداف سيكافا صلاح الجزولي.
انطلق العمل في الاستاد والنادي قبل ايام، لاعادة ترميمهما وفق احدث المواصفات وبما يتفق ومعايير الاتحاد الافريقي ، بتكلفة تزيد عن المليار ونصف المليار جنيه.
وفي سبيل بناء فريق مشرف ،يكون قادرا على اكتساح الساحة المحلية وتحقيق البطولات الخارجية، تعاقد المجلس مع المدرب الكبير نصرالدين النابي.
ومن المنتظر ان تبدأ بعد ايام قليلة مرحلة الاعداد للموسم الجديد بمعسكر خارجي ربما يكون  في دولة قطر الشقيقة، او في العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا.
وضعت ادارة الامير عطا المنان الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب،ووفقت في اختيار اللواء احمد عطا المنان لرئاسة القطاع الرياضي والمهندس عاطف النور لادارة الكرة.
ولم تنسى جهود الاقطاب والرموز الذين دعموا النادي ووقفوا معه، فقررت تكريمهم، بما يليق بهم وفضلت ان تكون البداية بالحكيم طه علي البشير.
يحدث كل هذا الفعل الايجابي في الهلال من ادارة لم يتعدى عمرها الشهر، بينما نرى العكس في المريخ الذي اهملت ادارته واجباتها الاساسية وتفرغت لدغدغة مشاعر جماهيره باوهام فارغة.
فكرت ادارة النادي الاحمر في الكسب الاعلامي،ودفعت مبالغ مالية كبيرة لاحدى الشركات من اجل، اللعب مع بايرن ميونخ الالماني في قطر الشهر المقبل.
ولا ندري ما هي الحكمة في السعي للعب مع بطل اندية العالم، وما هي الفوائد الفنية المرجوة من مواجهة فريق يفوق فريقهم في المستوى بمئات السنين الضوئية؟.
لن نستبعد ان يدفع المريخ ثمن تهوره الاداري غاليا، اما بهزيمة تاريخية كالتي تعرض لها السيلية من البافاري 13/0، او بخروجه من جميع منافسات الموسم المقبل صفر اليدين نتيجة لسوء الاعداد.
حوالينا ولا علينا.
وانقشع الظلام
الأخ العزيز ابراهيم عوض ...... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد طول غياب عن الكتابة فيما يخص عشقنا الأبدي الهلال العظيم سيد البلد وكبيرها.....توقفت عن الكتابة كما فعل الكثيرين مثلي، بل ان البعض ابتعد حتي عن متابعة  أخباره بسبب الظلمات التي كانت يتخبط فيها النادي ابان فترة المجلس السابق. فقد احدثت طريقة إدارة الملفات الزرقاء في تلك الفترة شرخا كبيرا في جسد الهلال.....ولا نقول إلا عفي الله عما سلف ولعل القادم اشرق وابهي...
 ما دعاني للكتابة هو ذات ما اعاد الكثيرين لمتابعة اخبار الهلال بتفاصيلها الدقيقة الا وهو ما قدمته وتقدمة لجنة التسيير من نموذج في المؤسسية وربط القول بالعمل والإنجازات التي تحققت في زمن قياسي فاق توقعات الكثيرين وانا منهم.
فالتسجيلات والحمد لله وبغض النظر عن نجاح كل اللاعبين المنتدبين او فشل بعضهم تمت إدارتها  بصورة نموذجية اهتمت بالحاجة الفنية الفعلية للفريق من خانات.
 وهاجس الديون الذي كان يؤرق الإدارات المتعاقبة تم إنجازه وكذلك الإتيان بمدير فني متميز مثل نصر الدين النابي يحسب من الإنجازات.
وفي اعتقادي إن اهم عمل قامت به اللجنة ، هو صيانة الإستاد والملعب وتحديث النجيل بصورة علمية واستيراد نجيل جاهز سوف يعكس الصورة الحقيقية لنادي الهلال العظيم خصوصا عند النقل الحي للمباريات الإفريقية إن شاء الله..
 ومن هنا واصالة عن نفسي وانابة عن أهلة القصيم وحائل بالمملكة العربية السعودية  أشد من أذر هؤلاء الرجال الذين تصدوا للمسؤولية في أحلك واحرج ظرف يمر به الهلال خلال تأريخه الناضر وبفعل الوزير السابق للرياضة بولاية الخرطوم فلهم منا الشكر والتقدير وسيكتب التأريخ دورهم هذا بمداد من ذهب أزرق خالص
حاشية...سيشد الكثير من الأهلة بالسعودية الي دوحة العرب لمساندة المريخ العاصمي ضد البافاري والبرد لعله ينتصر عليهما بالسبعة.
 وأخيرا اشكرك اخي ابراهيم لإتاحتك لي هذه المساحة من عمودك الأكثر قراءة اينما حل بالصحف السيارة.
 أخوك. د/مقبل الشيخ الريح الشيخ عبد الباقي
الرئيس الفخري لرابطة اهل الهلال بحائل وعضو منتدي الهلال الأب.
وداعية : نصر الدين يقود هلال "تونتي فورتين" .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نجوم الأحمر مع الأسماء اللامعة على مستوى العالم
باستوري.. ابراهيموفيتش.. كافاني.. كرستيانو.. دي ماريا.. غاريث بيل وكاسياس في الدوحة

تحدثت الصحف القطرية عن قدوم العديد من الأندية الأوروبية إلى الدوحة لاقامة معسكرات تحضيرية هناك وأشارت إلى أن هذه الأندية ستصل بكامل نجومها وسيتواجد كرستيانو رونالدو ودي ماريا وكاسياس وغاريث بيل وسيرجو
راموس وغيرهم من لاعبي الريال في الدوحة بالاضافة إلى نجوم مثل كافاني وابراهيموفيتش وخافير باستوري وتياغو سيلفا لاعبو باريس سان جيرمان كما سيكون هناك لاعبون من النمسا ومن روسيا في الدوحة وسيكون لاعبو الفريق الأحمر بالعاصمة القطرية مع أفضل اللاعبين على مستوى العالم ويؤدي المريخ مباراة ودية أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني التاسع من الشهر المقبل في الدوحة وتُقام مباراة بين باريس سان جيرمان وريال مدريد بالدوحة الثاني من الشهر المقبل فيما يصل المريخ إلى العاصمة القطرية الثالث من الشهر ذاته لاقامة معسكر تحضيري هناك.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حفل بابا كوستا ينصّب الظاهرة نجماً للموسم
مزمل أبو القاسم: هيثم تعرض إلى ظُلم واضح وحُرم من خمس جوائز على الأقل وتعرض إلى ترصد الحكام
نائب رئيس المريخ: البرنس ساعد الفرقة الحمراء على الفوز بالدوري والكأس.. وبصمته واضحة على أداء الزعيم
حمد السيد مضوي: هيثم نجم الموسم بلا منازع.. وليس هناك لاعب في الدوري الممتاز أفضل منه

نظمّت لجنة التعبئة المريخية بالتعاون مع الصدى حفلاً مساء أمس الأول بمطعم بابا كوستا بالخرطوم كرمّت من خلاله عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس النادي وأحمد الباشا وهيثم مصطفى وتم تكريم الأول تقديراً للجهد الذي
بذله في الموسم الماضي والباشا بمناسبة اختياره ضمن منتخب أفريقيا وهيثم تقديراً لجهده ودعمه معنوياً بعد أن تخطاه الاختيار كنجم للموسم وِفقاً للمتحدثين ومن نظمّوا الحفل واتفق عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وحمد السيد مضوي عضوا مجلس الإدارة والأستاذ مزمل أبوالقاسم رئيس مجلس الادارة والمدير العام للصدى واللواء عبد المنعم النذير الرئيس الفخري للجنة التعبئة ومرتضى بتري الأمين العام للجنة على أن هيثم مصطفى كان نجم الموسم بلا منازع واعتبروا أن هيثم قام بجهد كبير وساعد الفرقة الحمراء على التتويج بالدوري والكأس وأشاروا إلى أنه تعرض إلى ظُلم واضح وقال عبد الصمد: هيثم أبلى بلاءً حسناً وله بصمة في أداء المريخ وساهم في التتويج بالدوري والكأس وأوضح مزمل أبو القاسم أن هيثم تعرض إلى ظُلم وحُرِم من خمس جوائز سوداني في الدوري الممتاز كما تعرض إلى ترصد من الحكام وتوقف بسبب البطاقات ولفت إلى أنه قدم موسماً رائعاً ومع ذلك لم يتم اختياره للمنتخب وذكر أن سوداني لا تتحمل الخطأ لأن هناك لجنة فنية تختار نجم الموسم وأفضل اللاعبين في المباريات وقال مرتضى بتري إن هيثم عندهم نجم الموسم ولذلك سعوا إلى تكريمه وقال حمد السيد إن هيثم لاعب كبير مشيراً إلى أن عدد الجماهير التي تحضر مباريات المريخ زاد بعد التعاقد معه وأبان أنه اللاعب الأفضل في النسخة الثامنة عشرة من الدوري الممتاز من دون منازع.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جمهور القمة يترقب أول ظهور للعملاقين
تترقب جماهير ناديي القمة أول ظهور للعملاقين في الموسم الجديد لمشاهدة نجوم التسجيلات والفريقين بعد الانتدابات الأخيرة وكان المريخ سجل ستة لاعبين في التسجيلات الرئيسية وتعاقد مع باسيرو بمبا ومالك من أهلي شندي وايهاب زغبير
من أهلي الخرطوم وعنكبة من الكوماندوز بالاضافة إلى الاثيوبي شيمليس وتراوري مهاجم الهلال السابق فيما أضاف الهلال سيسيه وسمبو وكوليبالي ووارغو وصلاح الجزولي ووليد علاء الدين وسينخرط اللاعبون الجُدد مع القُدامى في البرنامج التحضيري وسيعمل الجهازان الفنيان على التجهيز للموسم الجديد من أجل ظهور مميز ويتسابق العملاقان على البطولات المحلية كما يتطلعان إلى الذهاب بعيداً في دوري الأبطال وتبدو العناصر الجديدة التي انتدبها العملاقان مرشحة لاقتحام التشكيلة.. ففي المريخ ينتظر أن يفرض تراوري وشيمليس ومالك وباسيرو أنفسهم على الجنرال ويقتحمون تشكيلة الأحمر وفي الهلال تتجه الأنظار إلى الثلاثي سيسيه وسمبو وكوليبالي وتبدو أسهمهم مرتفعة والثلاثي مرشح لاطاحة خليفة ومساوي والمدينة وعموماً هناك تفاؤل وسط جماهير الناديين والجميع ينتظر ظهوراً مختلفاً للعملاقين في الأبطال بالذات ويستهدف المريخ الحفاظ على لقبي الدوري والكأس كما يتطلع إلى الذهاب بعيداً في الأبطال بينما يحاول الهلال استعادة أراضيه بعد أن خرج من الموسم الماضي خالي الوفاض.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مجلس المريخ يعيّن بدر الدين بخيت مدرباً للرديف وأبوحشيش نائباً له
أصدرت اللجنة التنفيذية المكلّفة من مجلس ادارة المريخ بخصوص ترتيب أوضاع فريقي الشباب والرديف قراراً بتعيين عبد القادر مرجان (قدورة) مستشاراً فنياً لفرق المراحل السنية الثلاثة وتعيين لجنة ادارية لها تتكون من حاتم محمد أحمد عضو
مجلس الادارة رئيساً وعضوية كل من الرائد هاشم العربي وطارق أحمد محمد صالح ومحمد حاج الصافي وفهد ميرغني وياسر زمراوي والدكتور أحمد عمر كما تم تعيين أنس الطاهر سالم مقرراً للجنة وعُيّن بدر الدين بخيت نجم المريخ الأسبق وأحد أفراد جيل مانديلا مدرباً للرديف وأبوحشيش نائباً له وحسن محمد الحسن عضواً في الجهاز الفني كما تعيين عاطف منصور مدرباً لفريقي الشباب والناشئين وجندي نميري مساعداً له وصلاح موسى للجهاز الاداري ووقع الاختيار على الهادي سليم لتدريب حراس فرق المراحل السنية الثلاثة كما تم تعيين الدكتور أحمد الفضلي طبيباً للمراحل السنية ومعاوية موسى مديراً ادارياً.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عبد الصمد محمد عثمان: فرحتنا في الدمازين لم تكتمل بسبب عدم حضور الهلال
أشاد عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ ورئيس قطاع الكرة بدور لجنة التعبئة المريخية ونوّه إلى أنها ظلت موجودة وتدعم اللاعبين في الخرطوم والولايات ولفت إلى أنها حرصت على مرافقة البعثة للدمازين في نهائي كأس السودان وقال:
لكن الفرحة لم تكتمل لأن الهلال لم يحضر وكان عبد الصمد ذكر أنهم حريصون على تقديم كل مايملكون من أجل المريخ ولن يألون جهداً في تطويره والارتقاء به.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كمبالا سيتي يفقد جهود أربعة لاعبين ويفّكر في اعادة توني وواسوا
يفقد كمبالا سيتي جهود أربعة من لاعبيه في الدورة الدولية التي يشارك فيها بزنجبار والتي تنطلق الأول من يناير وتستمر حتى الثالث عشر منه ويستعد كمبالا لمواجهتي المريخ بالمشاركة في دورة زنجبار كما ينتظر أن يخوض تجربة ودية بتنزانيا
أمام الشباب أو سيمبا وكان ميشو مدرب المنتخب اليوغندي اختار أربعة من لاعبي كمبالا وانضموا لتحضيرات المنتخب المشارك في بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين وسيغيبون عن دورة زنجبار ويفكر منافس المريخ في اعادة لاعبيه حسن واسوا وتوني وكان اللاعبان غادرا للاحتراف في الدوري الفيتنامي.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الصدى تنفرد بنشر حيثيات قرار المحكمة الرياضية بلوزان بخصوص قضية اللكمة الشهيرة

مراقب مباراة الهلال والترجي: البرير لكم الحكم بقوة في وجهه وهرب.. والحيمودي دخل في غيبوبة لمدة دقيقتين
سلوك الجمهور كان جيداً رغم قذف البعض الملعب بالحجارة
لم أكن أعرف رئيس الهلال قبل المباراة وقابلته خلال المراسم والمصافحة
الحيمودي: تم الاعتداء عليَّ خارج مدخل النفق المؤدي إلى غرفة الحكام.. وتلقيت لكمة في وجهي أفقدتني الوعي
عندما استفِقت تم اخطاري بأن من اعتدى عليَّ رئيس الهلال.. والمراقب والمساعدان كانا قريبين مني
كُنت في حاجة إلى عشر دقائق للتخلص من آثار الاعتداء.. ولم أتعرف على المعتدي
المساعد الأول: كنت أسير بالقُرب من الحكم عندما وقع الاعتداء.. ومن لكم الحيمودي رئيس الهلال
الاعتداء تم بسرعة كبيرة.. وبمجرد حدوث اللكمة انشغلت بمساعدته ولم أرَ كيف هرب المعتدي
تواصل الصدى نشر حيثيات قرار محكمة التحكيم الرياضية بلوزان وافادات الشهود بخصوص قضية الاعتداء الشهيرة على الحيمودي الحكم الجزائري الذي أدار مباراة الهلال والترجي التونسي وكانت الصدى نشرت أمس افادات الأمين البرير رئيس الهلال السابق وافادة محمد المامون أمين الخزينة وقدمت فكرة عن المحكمة والشهود وهيئة المحكمة ومحامي البرير ومحامي الكاف.. يذكر أن البرير
كان اُتهم بالاعتداء على الحكم جمال الحيمودي بين شوطي مباراة الهلال والترجي في دور الأربعة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا قبل عامين ودانه الكاف لكن محكمة التحكيم برأته وتنشر الصدى في حلقة اليوم افادات حسين ضابط شرطة المرور والدكتور محجوب ابراهيم من مستشفى رويال كير بالاضافة إلى شهادة الشناوي مراقب المباراة والحيمودي نفسه والمساعد الأول عبد الحق التشيالي فيما تنشر في عدد الغد الحُجج القانونية التي ساقها محامي البرير وكيف دافع الاتحاد الأفريقي عن قراره والأدلة التي رأى أنها دامغة وتثبت أن البرير كان ضالعاً في الهجوم وفي الحلقة التي تليها ننشر التحليل القانوني للقضية بواسطة المحكمة والمداولات الأخيرة قبل صدور القرار وأفاد حسين ضابط شرطة مرور سُئل فيما يبدو عن أمور فنية تتعلق بعمله وارتبطت الأسئلة بالوقت الذي تحتاجه السيارة للوصول من استاد الهلال إلى مستشفى رويال كير وقال إن المسافة يمكن قطعها بين 12 إلى 15 دقيقة بمرافقة الشرطة أما في الأحوال العادية من دون مرافقة شرطة فتحتاج من بين 18 إلى 22 دقيقة وأوضح أن السيارة الخاصة لا يمكنها قطع المسافة في أقل من 18 وأفاد محجوب ابراهيم طبيب برويال كير أنهم تلقوا افادة بأن هناك مريضاً سيصل ويشكو من صداع ودوخة وتحدث عن نظام التسجيل المستخدم في المستشفى والأمور المرتبطة بفحص المرضى بينما كانت شهادة الشناوي مراقب المباراة أكثر وضوحاً وأكد المراقب أن البرير من لكم الحكم مشيراً إلى أنه لم يكن يعرفه قبل المباراة لكن عندما صافح اللاعبين إلى جانب وزير الرياضة ورئيس الاتحاد العام تعرف اليه وذكر الشناوي أن السلوك العام للجماهير كان جيداً رغم أن البعض قذف الملعب بالحجارة لكن الحيمودي لم يحدد فيما يبدو البرير بصورة دامغة وواضحة وقال إنه تلقى لكمة في وجهه وفقد الوعي لمدة دقيقتين وعندما استفاق تم اخباره بأن الشخص الذي اعتدى عليه رئيس الهلال وقال إنه احتاج إلى عشر دقائق للتخلص من آثار الاعتداء ثم استأنف المباراة وذكر الحكم المساعد الأول عبد الحق أنه كان يسير بالقُرب من الحيمودي وتلقى الأخير لكمة في وجهه وأوضح أن من اعتدى على الحكم كان رئيس الهلال.
شهادة ضابط الشرطة
قال حسين ضابط من شرطة المرور أدلى بافادته فيما يبدو كخبير وأشار إلى أن قطع المسافة بالسيارة من استاد الهلال إلى مستشفى رويال كير في الظروف العادية يستغرق مابين 18 إلى 22 دقيقة ورأى أن المسافة يمكن قطعها في 12 إلى 15 دقيقة بمرافقة الشرطة وأبان أن السيارة الخاصة لا يمكنها أن تقطع المسافة في أقل من 18 دقيقة كحد أدنى وأكد ضابط الشرطة أن البرير شخصية معروفة في الخرطوم كونه رئيس الهلال لكنه لا يعرفه معرفة شخصية وأفاد الدكتور محجوب ابراهيم من مستشفى رويال كير أنه يعمل طبيباً بالمستشفى المعني وأنه كان الطبيب الذي استقبل المريض (البرير) عند وصوله ولفت إلى أن المستشفى كانت تلقت اتصالاً هاتفياً بحضور مريض يشكو (صداعاً ودوخة) وأن المريض (البرير) تم ادخاله المستشفى ولفت إلى أن نظام التسجيل المستخدم في المستشفيات يظهر بيانات الاسم ووقت الوصول والأعراض وغيرها من الأشياء المرتبطة بالمريض وأبان أن هذا النظام معمول به في مستشفى رويال كير وأفاد أن وقت دخول البرير المثبت في سجِل المستشفى الساعة التاسعة وثلاث دقائق وأكد الدكتور محجوب أن البرير بقيَّ في المستشفى حتى صباح اليوم التالي.. يذكر أن البرير كان غادر استاد الهلال إلى مستشفى رويال كير وأدلى بافاداته في هذا الخصوص والتي نشرتها الصدى أمس كما أدلى محمد المامون أمين الخزينة بافاداته ونشرتها الصدى ايضاً في حلقة الأمس وكلاهما أفاد بوصوله إلى المستشفى بين شوطي مباراة الهلال والترجي التونسي ونفيا أن يكون رئيس الهلال السابق اعتدى على الحيمودي الحكم الجزائري الذي أدار مباراة الأزرق وعملاق باب سويقة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
شهادة الشناوي
كانت شهادة الشناوي مراقب مباراة الهلال والترجي التونسي (مباراة الأحداث) واضحة واتهم فيها البرير مباشرة بأنه من اعتدى على الحيمودي وقال الشناوي إنه حكم دولي وكان حاضراً باستاد الهلال بصفته مراقباً للمباراة المعنية وأنه كتب في تقريره أن البرير من لكم الحكم وبقوة في وجهه وهرب مما سبّب للحكم غيبوبة خفيفة استمرت لمدة دقيقتين وقال الشناوي إن البرير جاء من الممر الخاص بكبار الشخصيات والحادثة استغرقت ثانيتين فقط وزاد: لم أكن أعرف البرير قبل المباراة ولكن قابلته أثناء مراسم ماقبل اللقاء عندما نزل إلى أرضية الملعب بصحبة وزير الرياضة السوداني ورئيس الاتحاد السوداني لمصافحة اللاعبين والحكام وذكر الشناوي أنه تعرف إلى البرير فوراً على أنه المعتدي وأوضح أنه وجد أن السلوك العام للجماهير كان جيداً على الرغم من أن البعض قذف الملعب بالزجاجات والحجارة عند نهاية المباراة وقال الشناوي إنه لا يعلم ما اذا كان هناك رجال أمن موجودين في الممر أم لا ولم يستطع مراقب المباراة أن يعطي تقديراً تقريبياً لعمر المعتدي لكنه أكد أن الاعتداء حدث من الجهة الأمامية للحكم وأن الحيمودي فقد الوعي لمدة دقيقتين.
شهادة الحكم
قال الجزائري الحيمودي الحكم المُعتدى عليه إنه كان الحكم الرئيسي لمباراة الهلال والترجي التونسي وأنه أثناء عودته إلى غرفة الحكام بعد انتهاء الشوط الأول للقاء تم الاعتداء عليه خارج مدخل النفق المؤدي إلى غرفة الحكام وأنه بعد تلقيه لكمة في وجهه فقد الوعي لمدة دقيقتين وعندما استفاق أُخبر أن الشخص الذي اعتدى عليه رئيس نادي الهلال وقال الحيمودي إنه لم يتعرف على المعتدي لأن الاعتداء استغرق ثوانٍ قليلة وأفاد أن مدخل النفق يوجد مباشرة تحت مقصورة كبار الشخصيات وأن هناك سِلماً يربط هذه المقصورة بالنفق وأكد الحيمودي أن المراقب والحكمين المساعدين كانوا بالقُرب منه أو وراءه مباشرة لحظة الاعتداء ويعتقد الحيمودي أنه احتاج إلى حوالي عشر دقائق ليتخلص من آثار الاعتداء وأوضح أن السبب في تأخر استئناف المباراة في الشوط الثاني يعود إلى أنه احتاج لفترة للتخلص من آثار الاعتداء الذي تم عليه.
شهادة المساعد الأول
أدلى عبد القادر التشيالي الحكم المساعد الأول لمباراة الهلال والترجي التونسي بشهادته وقال إنه كان الحكم المساعد الأول في المباراة التي شهدت الاعتداء وأنه كان يسير بالقُرب من الحكم الحيمودي عندما وقع الاعتداء وأفاد أنه رأى الحكم يتلقى لكمة في وجهه وتعّرف على المعتدي وقال إن من اعتدى على الحيمودي رئيس الهلال وذكر أنه التقى البرير المرة الأولى عندما تم تقديمه له أثناء المراسم قبل المباراة وصافحه إلى جانب وزير الرياضة ورئيس الاتحاد وقال عبد الحق إن المرة الثانية كانت لحظة الاعتداء ولم يستطع عبد الحق ايضاً أن يعطي تقديراً تقريبياً لعُمر المُعتدي أو الملابس التي كان يرتديها وذكر أنه يعتقد أن المعتدي (البرير) نزل من السِلم المؤدي إلى مقصورة كبار الشخصيات وظهر من على الجنب وأكد أن الاعتداء حدث بسرعة كبيرة وبمجرد أن تم لكم الحكم الحيمودي انشغل بمساعدته ولم يرى كيف هرب المعتدي.
تطالع في حلقة الغد
* الحُجج القانونية لمحامي البرير.
* المحامي السويسري يطلب من الاتحاد الأفريقي تقديم ما يؤكد الوقائع التي استند عليها في اثبات الخرق المزعوم للائحة الانضباط
* المحامي يستشهد بسابقة أخرى رأت فيها نفس المحكمة أنه اذا كانت الادعاءات تتعلق بسوء السلوك الخطير فمعيار القناعة التامة للمحكمة بمصداقية الأدِلة لا يجوز اختلافه عن معيار فوق الشك المعقول.
* البرير ينفي لكم الحكم وتورطه بأي حال من الأحوال في الاعتداء سواء كخصم أو شاهد ويتحدث عن مغادرته الاستاد بسبب المرض.
* المحامي يقول: هناك شخص آخر اعترف بالاعتداء على الحكم ويرى عدم تجاهل اعتراف عادل رجب.
* السويسري يتحدث عن عدم اقتناعه بالأدِلة ويشير إلى اختلافات واضحة بين درجة الاعتداء الجسدي الموضّحة في أقوال الشهود مقارنةً بالاصابات المرئية.
* المحامي يطلب من المحكمة احتياطياً حال وجدت موكّله مذنباً اعتبار لجنة الاستئنافات بالكاف ليست لديها السلطة لمضاعفة العقوبة.
* السويسري يشير إلى أن الاعتداء الذي وقع على الحكم إما اصابة جسدية أو سلوك عنيف وعقوبته المنصوص عليها في لوائح الكاف الايقاف لمباراة واحدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

بركة يا عبد الصمد.. عجبني للمارقوت..!! 

* يبدو أن شهر العسل بين عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ وإعلام المريخ في طريقه إلى زوال بعد أن أعلن نائب الرئيس قفل "البلف" الأحمر، وهو الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة المتضررين فطفقوا يخصفون من ورق الأعمدة على الرجل ليسحب تصريحه، ولعلنا قرأنا عشرات الخطب في اليومين الماضيين تذكر مجلس "البلف" بما قدمه الإعلام من تضحيات وخدمات وحدثوه عن الجويات وسيكافا ومانديلا والمقصورة الطائرة واستضافة لقاء مصر والجزائر ولقاء البايرن المرتقب، ومفاوضات تراوري لإثبات وجهة نظرهم الخاصة بعدم إغلاق البلف..!!
*
المقربون من النادي الأحمر والذين يسهرون الليالي متابعة يدركون أن عبد الصمد "زول شغل" وأنه من أنشط القيادات التي دخلت بوابة المريخ وهذا بشهادة الكثيرين ممن يتابعون المريخ عن قرب، لا أولئك الذين يكتبون من منازلهم وينتظرون "البلف"  يفتح ويقفل، ولعل التأثير الذي خلقه عبد الصمد خلال فترة وجيزة من توليه منصبه جعل منه رقماً يصعب التخلي عنه أو التنازل لذلك لم يجد صعوبة في الإدلاء بتصريح "البلف" مشيراً في "شمارات والي الخرطوم" إلى الكورال الأحمر بأن "يشرب من البحر لمن يروى" لكن لا مجال لفتح البلف من جديد..!!
* تعود إعلام المريخ أن يهاجم الناجحين في مجلسه لذلك ظلت الوصافة صفة دائمة لهم ولعل عبد الصمد الآن أصبح من المغضوب عليهم في القيادة الحمراء ولكنه يحتمي بالوالي الذي لا تكسر له كلمة ولا رأي حتى وإن كان على خطأ، ولعل تجارب "التشفير" في الأقلام الحمراء كثيرة ممن رفضوا أن ينقادوا بغريزة القطيع وعارضوا بعض السياسات المختلة لمجلس الوالي فوجدوا أنفسهم "خارج التغطية" وعند كل اتصال يأتيهم الرد "الوالي": هذا البلف لا يمكن فتحه ليك انت بالذات..!!
* يفرط الأحمر في موسمه الجديد إن سمح لهذا الخلاف الكبير بين نائب الرئيس القوي عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وبعض إعلاميي الأحمر بالانتشار والملاسنات التي لا تنتهي، فقد تعودنا كثيراً في البيت الأحمر على اتباع سياسة "العجوزة والمارقوت" حين أزعج المارقوت المرأة جدا وفشلت كل محاولاتها للتخلص منهً، وكان أن نشب حريق في منزل العجوزة والتهمه كلياً، وتأتي العجوزة وترى النيران تلتهم بيتها وتبتسم  ابتسامتها الشامتة تلك وتقول : عجبني للمارقوت..!!
* ونخشى أن تفعل نار الخلافات ما فعلته النار بمنزل السيدة العجوزة تلك ثم يأتي إعلام المريخ مبتسماً "بلا معنى" كعادته ويقول: بركة يا عبد الصمد..!!
* ينبغي أن لا ينسى إعلام المريخ في غمرة احتفالاته المؤقتة بلقاء البايرن الذي سيلغى قبل 48 ساعة من موعده وبالتحديد في تمام الثانية من ظهر السابع من يناير المقبل، إنه سيأتي من هناك مجرجراً أذيال الخيبة لإلغاء المباراة الحدث في تاريخ الأحمر ولا نستبعد أبداً أن يحمل إعلام المريخ المسئولية لعبد الصمد، ثم يهاجم اللاعبين الجدد، ويركز هجومه على الباشا وبلة جابر.!!
* كل هذا والمريخ تنتظره مباراة مصيرية في تمهيدي الأبطال أمام اليوغندي، ولعل المريخ يستهون المباراة الآن ويفكر في أدوار الكبار وهو لم يتخطى بعد هذه "العتبة الصغيرة" التي سيعرقله فيها إعلامه ويخرج كعادته من "عصراً" بدري.. ليريح عبد الصمد .. ويستريح الإعلام..!!
* سنتابع في الأيام المقبلة مسرحية طويلة وممتعة اسمها البلف بطولة عبد الصمد وإعلام المريخ، وسنقرأ كثيراً عن إخفاقات الرجل وعدم نجاحه وتعاليه على الإعلام، حيث سيضع كل متضرر من قفل البلف بصمته على صورة عبد الصمد، ولن تكون مثل بصمة علاء الدين "الزمان" حتى يمل عبد الصمد من الانتقادات ويغادر..!!
* ومن سوء حظ عبد الصمد أن إعلام المريخ لديه قدرة فائقة على "لواكة" الكلام، ولا أدل على ذلك سوى أنه ما زال "يفلقنا" بكأسات "من نحن شفع"، فلا المريخ زادها ولا هم سكتوا بالرغم من أن فريقهم يخوض التمهيدي مع الصغار في حين يلعب صاحب الصفر مع الكبار..!!
* الصفر أحيانا أفضل من تلاتة كاسات..!!
* والدليل "آلولو"..!!  

اللون الأزرق
* سعد الأهلة بعودة مدير الكرة الناجح المهندس عاطف النور..!!
* الاختيار النوعي في الهلال يمازج ما بين الإدارة عامة وإدارات الكرة باختيار عناصر مزجت الخبرتين معاً أمثال الكابتن السادة والمهندس عاطف النور..!!
* عشاق الهلال موعودون بموسم أفضل في ظل الاستقرار والالتفاف الكبير الذي صاحب مجلس السلاطين..!!
* سيحصد الأزرق ثمار الالتفاف وعودة العشاق إلى المدرجات انتصارات مدوية..!!
* نهنيء من كل قلوبنا أولتراس الهلال بإطفاء الشمعة السادسة وإيقاد السابعة..!!
* ظل ملوك النار خير معين وخير سند للفرقة الزرقاء.. يساندون عشقهم دون من أو أذى أو انتظار لأحد لأن ما جمعهم هو حب الأزرق لا سواه..!!
* نحن الهلال.. نحن الأدب.. نحن الأفارقة العرب نحن الشرارة واللهب..!!
* ألف مبروك أولتراس الهلال وعقبال الاحتفاليه المليار بالعشق الأزرق..!!
* الهلال حسم ملفات مهمة وتنتظره مسألة تحديد وجهة المعسكر..!!
* أبرز الخيارات المطروحة الآن على طاولة المجلس هي الدوحة بعد الدعوة الموجهة من هناك..!!
* أعتقد أن وجود القمة في مكان واحد يمكن أن يؤثر بشكل أو آخر على الأجواء العامة للمعسكر في الفريقين لذلك من الأفضل أن يتجه الهلال إلى خيارات أخرى مثل القاهرة أو أديس أو نيروبي، وإن كان الأولى والثانية أوفر أمناً وأضمن..!!
* على العموم سننتظر قرار السلاطين بخصوص المعسكر..!!
* أقم صلاتك تستقيم حياتك..!!
* صلي قبل أن يصلى عليك..!!
* ولا شيء سوى اللون الأزرق..!!




عجبني ليك يا المارقوت (اقصد الجلفوط)
كدا شوف ليك سروال (اقصد شعار) وبعدين اتفاصح
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية الاخ ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابدأ ما قصرت حبيبنا ابو البنات ربنا يجزيك خيراً جزيلاً
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

بركة يا عبد الصمد.. عجبني للمارقوت..!! 

* يبدو أن شهر العسل بين عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ وإعلام المريخ في طريقه إلى زوال بعد أن أعلن نائب الرئيس قفل "البلف" الأحمر، وهو الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة المتضررين فطفقوا يخصفون من ورق الأعمدة على الرجل ليسحب تصريحه، ولعلنا قرأنا عشرات الخطب في اليومين الماضيين تذكر مجلس "البلف" بما قدمه الإعلام من تضحيات وخدمات وحدثوه عن الجويات وسيكافا ومانديلا والمقصورة الطائرة واستضافة لقاء مصر والجزائر ولقاء البايرن المرتقب، ومفاوضات تراوري لإثبات وجهة نظرهم الخاصة بعدم إغلاق البلف..!!
*
المقربون من النادي الأحمر والذين يسهرون الليالي متابعة يدركون أن عبد الصمد "زول شغل" وأنه من أنشط القيادات التي دخلت بوابة المريخ وهذا بشهادة الكثيرين ممن يتابعون المريخ عن قرب، لا أولئك الذين يكتبون من منازلهم وينتظرون "البلف"  يفتح ويقفل، ولعل التأثير الذي خلقه عبد الصمد خلال فترة وجيزة من توليه منصبه جعل منه رقماً يصعب التخلي عنه أو التنازل لذلك لم يجد صعوبة في الإدلاء بتصريح "البلف" مشيراً في "شمارات والي الخرطوم" إلى الكورال الأحمر بأن "يشرب من البحر لمن يروى" لكن لا مجال لفتح البلف من جديد..!!
* تعود إعلام المريخ أن يهاجم الناجحين في مجلسه لذلك ظلت الوصافة صفة دائمة لهم ولعل عبد الصمد الآن أصبح من المغضوب عليهم في القيادة الحمراء ولكنه يحتمي بالوالي الذي لا تكسر له كلمة ولا رأي حتى وإن كان على خطأ، ولعل تجارب "التشفير" في الأقلام الحمراء كثيرة ممن رفضوا أن ينقادوا بغريزة القطيع وعارضوا بعض السياسات المختلة لمجلس الوالي فوجدوا أنفسهم "خارج التغطية" وعند كل اتصال يأتيهم الرد "الوالي": هذا البلف لا يمكن فتحه ليك انت بالذات..!!
* يفرط الأحمر في موسمه الجديد إن سمح لهذا الخلاف الكبير بين نائب الرئيس القوي عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وبعض إعلاميي الأحمر بالانتشار والملاسنات التي لا تنتهي، فقد تعودنا كثيراً في البيت الأحمر على اتباع سياسة "العجوزة والمارقوت" حين أزعج المارقوت المرأة جدا وفشلت كل محاولاتها للتخلص منهً، وكان أن نشب حريق في منزل العجوزة والتهمه كلياً، وتأتي العجوزة وترى النيران تلتهم بيتها وتبتسم  ابتسامتها الشامتة تلك وتقول : عجبني للمارقوت..!!
* ونخشى أن تفعل نار الخلافات ما فعلته النار بمنزل السيدة العجوزة تلك ثم يأتي إعلام المريخ مبتسماً "بلا معنى" كعادته ويقول: بركة يا عبد الصمد..!!
* ينبغي أن لا ينسى إعلام المريخ في غمرة احتفالاته المؤقتة بلقاء البايرن الذي سيلغى قبل 48 ساعة من موعده وبالتحديد في تمام الثانية من ظهر السابع من يناير المقبل، إنه سيأتي من هناك مجرجراً أذيال الخيبة لإلغاء المباراة الحدث في تاريخ الأحمر ولا نستبعد أبداً أن يحمل إعلام المريخ المسئولية لعبد الصمد، ثم يهاجم اللاعبين الجدد، ويركز هجومه على الباشا وبلة جابر.!!
* كل هذا والمريخ تنتظره مباراة مصيرية في تمهيدي الأبطال أمام اليوغندي، ولعل المريخ يستهون المباراة الآن ويفكر في أدوار الكبار وهو لم يتخطى بعد هذه "العتبة الصغيرة" التي سيعرقله فيها إعلامه ويخرج كعادته من "عصراً" بدري.. ليريح عبد الصمد .. ويستريح الإعلام..!!
* سنتابع في الأيام المقبلة مسرحية طويلة وممتعة اسمها البلف بطولة عبد الصمد وإعلام المريخ، وسنقرأ كثيراً عن إخفاقات الرجل وعدم نجاحه وتعاليه على الإعلام، حيث سيضع كل متضرر من قفل البلف بصمته على صورة عبد الصمد، ولن تكون مثل بصمة علاء الدين "الزمان" حتى يمل عبد الصمد من الانتقادات ويغادر..!!
* ومن سوء حظ عبد الصمد أن إعلام المريخ لديه قدرة فائقة على "لواكة" الكلام، ولا أدل على ذلك سوى أنه ما زال "يفلقنا" بكأسات "من نحن شفع"، فلا المريخ زادها ولا هم سكتوا بالرغم من أن فريقهم يخوض التمهيدي مع الصغار في حين يلعب صاحب الصفر مع الكبار..!!
* الصفر أحيانا أفضل من تلاتة كاسات..!!
* والدليل "آلولو"..!!  

اللون الأزرق
* سعد الأهلة بعودة مدير الكرة الناجح المهندس عاطف النور..!!
* الاختيار النوعي في الهلال يمازج ما بين الإدارة عامة وإدارات الكرة باختيار عناصر مزجت الخبرتين معاً أمثال الكابتن السادة والمهندس عاطف النور..!!
* عشاق الهلال موعودون بموسم أفضل في ظل الاستقرار والالتفاف الكبير الذي صاحب مجلس السلاطين..!!
* سيحصد الأزرق ثمار الالتفاف وعودة العشاق إلى المدرجات انتصارات مدوية..!!
* نهنيء من كل قلوبنا أولتراس الهلال بإطفاء الشمعة السادسة وإيقاد السابعة..!!
* ظل ملوك النار خير معين وخير سند للفرقة الزرقاء.. يساندون عشقهم دون من أو أذى أو انتظار لأحد لأن ما جمعهم هو حب الأزرق لا سواه..!!
* نحن الهلال.. نحن الأدب.. نحن الأفارقة العرب نحن الشرارة واللهب..!!
* ألف مبروك أولتراس الهلال وعقبال الاحتفاليه المليار بالعشق الأزرق..!!
* الهلال حسم ملفات مهمة وتنتظره مسألة تحديد وجهة المعسكر..!!
* أبرز الخيارات المطروحة الآن على طاولة المجلس هي الدوحة بعد الدعوة الموجهة من هناك..!!
* أعتقد أن وجود القمة في مكان واحد يمكن أن يؤثر بشكل أو آخر على الأجواء العامة للمعسكر في الفريقين لذلك من الأفضل أن يتجه الهلال إلى خيارات أخرى مثل القاهرة أو أديس أو نيروبي، وإن كان الأولى والثانية أوفر أمناً وأضمن..!!
* على العموم سننتظر قرار السلاطين بخصوص المعسكر..!!
* أقم صلاتك تستقيم حياتك..!!
* صلي قبل أن يصلى عليك..!!
* ولا شيء سوى اللون الأزرق..!!





الاسناذ يسن يبدأ اى صحفى عموده بالمهم والمفيد وبما انك بدأت باخبار مريخ البايرن فهذا دليل على اهمية اخبار الزعيم حتى لو كان تهكم
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور الحبيب أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الصفر أحيانا أفضل من تلاتة كاسات..!!
* والدليل "آلولو"..!!  

هو الصفر براه يا حبة عيني ياخي انتو شعار ماعندكم 
*

----------

